# Anchorman 2 Just Announced



## Gahars (Mar 29, 2012)

Just last night, Ron Burgundy appeared on CONAN to announce that the 100% factual biopic on his life, Anchorman, would be receiving a continuation. You can view the clip below.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrNA7RjU91I

Stay classy, GBAtemp.


----------



## Jax (Mar 29, 2012)

Cue quotes from the movie.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 29, 2012)

I guess I'm probably just lame...  But I really didn't find Anchorman all that funny.  The only part I enjoyed was the acapella "Afternoon Delight"


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 29, 2012)

Great. Another Anchorman movie everyone can quote because they think it's the funniest thing since sliced bread.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 29, 2012)

Jax said:


> Cue quotes from the movie.



Anchorman quotes, ASSEMBLE!


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 29, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Great. Another Anchorman movie everyone can quote because they think it's the funniest thing since sliced bread.



Sliced bread _is_ pretty funny though


----------



## rehevkor (Mar 29, 2012)

I love lamp.

And this film.

And maybe its sequel.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 29, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Great. Another Anchorman movie everyone can quote because they think it's the funniest thing since sliced bread.
> ...


BUT ANCHORMAN ISN'T


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 30, 2012)

Go fuck yourselves GBAtemp.


----------



## yuyuyup (Mar 30, 2012)

Hooray, everyone loves the Anchormen


----------



## Xuphor (Mar 30, 2012)

Great announcement, but I don't see what's so great about the Conan show, I didn't laugh once. Can someone tell me exactly who the heck Conan appeals to? Daily Show and Colbert Report both make me laugh, but Conan.... ugh...


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 30, 2012)

I love Anchorman, but not as much as...I love lamp.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 30, 2012)

Xuphor said:


> Great announcement, but I don't see what's so great about the Conan show, I didn't laugh once. Can someone tell me exactly who the heck Conan appeals to? Daily Show and Colbert Report both make me laugh, but Conan.... ugh...



I hate Daily Show. I like Colbert, but not something I can watch on a regular basis. I hate Leno and Letterman, so I only watch Fallon and Conan. Conan is a funny as hell guy. Like go watch the series finale of Late Night with Conan, now THAT was funny.


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 30, 2012)

Xuphor said:


> Great announcement, but I don't see what's so great about the Conan show, I didn't laugh once. Can someone tell me exactly who the heck Conan appeals to? Daily Show and Colbert Report both make me laugh, but Conan.... ugh...



lol my thoughts exactly.
It's such a terrible show.

He's the American version of Rick Mercer.


----------

